# VIP222K Timer Recordings Give Black Screen Results



## whosbest1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm fairly new to Dish. I got the VIP222K HD dual tuner receiver installed by a local Dish Tech and immediately hooked up a DVD recorder to the A/V outs for TV 1. I setup timer events manually or with the a VCR record event and many times all that happens is the receiver turns on, gives a program banner and then a black screen and no sound for the entire duration of the program. It is important to note this doesn't happen every time. I haven't been able to see any pattern to when it does occur. The station selected doesn't matter.

I tried Dish support and they suggested several things but none of them corrected it. That includes reboot/resets. They then sent me a new receiver. I still have the same issue with the new receiver. I believe the issue is with the software/setup.

The last time I tried a timer recording, using the VCR timer event, it give the banner of the previous program, not the one I was trying to record and a black screen and no sound for the entire event.

As far as I know the receiver updates at 3 AM by phone. The phone connection test was good. None of the events have been around the time of updates. Sometimes when I jump ahead a day on the guide it says the info is outdated and asks if I want to download updated guide info. I normally allow it to. It doesn't always do that.

Any suggestions on how to fix this or any work arounds? I suppose I could just leave the receiver on and tuned to the channel I wish to record.  But doesn't that use more energy? Thanks for any help.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The amount of energy expended difference between standby and "watching" modes is minimal, at best. I'd just leave it on all the time (disable the screen saver) and use your timer events to change channels.


----------



## whosbest1 (Jun 21, 2010)

scooper said:


> The amount of energy expended difference between standby and "watching" modes is minimal, at best. I'd just leave it on all the time (disable the screen saver) and use your timer events to change channels.


Thanks for the suggested work around. I wasn't aware there was a way to turn off the screen saver on this model receiver. I couldn't locate the menu item.

Anyone else know what causes the black screen problem and know how to make regular timer and VCR recordings work all the time?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

whosbest1 said:


> Thanks for the suggested work around. I wasn't aware there was a way to turn off the screen saver on this model receiver. I couldn't locate the menu item.
> 
> Anyone else know what causes the black screen problem and know how to make regular timer and VCR recordings work all the time?


Look for "inactivity standby". Probably under preferences.


----------

